# اشتباكات بين قوات الامن المصرية ومحتجين خارج السفارة الامريكية



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اشتباكات بين قوات الامن المصرية ومحتجين خارج السفارة الامريكية
رويترزرويترز – منذ 8 ساعات

القاهرة 12 سبتمبر أيلول (رويترز) - اطلقت قوات الامن المصرية

الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق متظاهرين رشقوها بالحجارة قرب السفارة

الامريكية في القاهرة في وقت متأخر من مساء الاربعاء بعد حوالي 24

ساعة من اعتلاء محتجين اسوار المجمع وقيامهم بانزال العلم الامريكي

وتمزيقه في احتجاج على فيلم يسيء الي النبي محمد انتج في الولايات

المتحدة.

وقالت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط الرسمية (أ ش أ) إن عددا من

الاشخاص اصيبوا بجروح لكنها لم تذكر تفاصيل.

واضافت قائلة "قامت سيارات المدرعات التابعة للشرطة بملاحقة

المتظاهرين وطردتهم من محيط السفارة وحذرتهم من استمرار الزحف نحو

السفارة مستخدمة في ذلك مكبرات الصوت كما القت القبض على عدد ممن

حاولوا إثارة الشغب ومهاجمة القوات**‬"

* ‬واظهرت لقطات تلفزيونية مئات من المتظاهرين وقد تجمعوا عند

السفارة حيث احتج حوالي 2000 شخص في وقت متأخر امس الثلاثاء.

ولواشنطن بعثة دبلوماسية كبيرة في مصر فيما يرجع بين اسباب

اخرى الى برنامج للمساعدات أعقب توقيع مصر معاهدة سلام مع اسرائيل

في 1979 . وتقدم الولايا المتحدة مساعدة عسكرية لمصر قيمتها 1.3

مليار دولار سنويا ومساعدات اخرى.

واستمرت الاشتباكات بين قوات الامن والمحتجين في شوارع جانبية

قرب مجمع السفارة حتى الساعات الاولى من يوم الخميس. وقال شهود

انهم شاهدوا محتجين يحملون قذائف مولوتوف ورأوا دخانا يتصاعد في

احد الشوارع المؤدية الي السفارة.

وقالت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط في وقت سابق ان قوات الامن

القت القبض على اربعة اشخاص بعد مظاهرة الثلاثاء التي حمل فيها

المتظاهرون الولايات المتحدة المسؤولية عن الفيلم.

واضافت ان الاشخاص الاربعة احيلوا الي النيابة وان قوات الامن

مازالت تبحث عن اخرين ممن تسلقوا اسوار السفارة الامريكية.

http://maktoob.news.yahoo.com/اشتباكات-بين-قوات-الامن-المصرية-ومحتجين-خارج-السفارة-233301469.html


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*فشلت محاولات المستشار محمد فؤاد جاب الله مستشار رئيس الجمهورية فى فض الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المتظاهرين أمام السفارة الأمريكية مساء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*  أعلنت حركة 6 إبريل "الجبهة الديمقراطية" عن قيامها بتكوين دروع بشرية لمنع تواصل الاشتباكات بين المواطنين وقوات الأمن فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*يقود الشيخ مظهر شاهين والمستشار زكريا عبد العزيز والدكتور سيف الله عبد الفتاح، مستشار الرئيس، مبادرة لوقف العنف والاشتباكات بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية، حيث قام بعض المتظاهرين بقذف قوات الأمن بزجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة، مما دفع قوات الأمن إلى الرد بقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*طالب اللواء مدحت الحداد، نائب رئيس حزب "الإصلاح الديمقراطى"، بقطع العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية، وطرد السفيرة الأمريكية، حتى يقدم الجانب الأمريكى اعتذارًا رسميًا عن إنتاج الفيلم المسىء للرسول الكريم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: القبض على 37متهما وإصابة 31شرطيا بأحداث السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاشتباكات بين الأمن ومتظاهرى السفارة الأمريكية تمتد لـ"قصر النيل  

 قامت القوة الأمنية التابعة لوزارة الداخلية بنشر جنودها بالشوارع الجانبية المحيطة بالسفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحرية والعدالة: مليونية "الإخوان" هدفها التعبير عن غضب الشارع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين فجر اليوم الجمعة، فى محيط مسجد عمر مكرم، حيث لاحقت قوات الأمن المركزى المتظاهرين ببداية شارع عمر مكرم، وقامت بإطلاق العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع، كما دفعت بإحدى السيارات المصفحة لمطاردة المتظاهرين وتفريقهم، بعد أن بادروا بإطلاق قنابل المولوتوف تجاه قوات الأمن المتمركزة بميدان سيمون بوليفار فى بداية شارع عمر مكرم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

* استمر المتظاهرون فى إطلاق العديد من زجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة على قوات الأمن، فيما لوحظ انخفاض فى أعداد قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية، حيث تواجدت ثلاث سيارات مصفحة بميدان سيمون بليفار، وأكثر من 30 سيارة أمن مركزى بجوار السفارة، والتى كانت أعدادها تتخطى تلك الأعداد أمس الخميس، بالإضافة إلى انخفاض فى أعداد قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة خلف الحواجز الحديدية ببداية شارع عمر مكرم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*"قوات الأمن" تستعين بعناصر ترتدى الزى المدنى لمواجهة المتظاهرين


استعانت قوات الأمن المركزى المختصة بتأمين السفارة الأمريكية، بالعشرات من قواتها مرتدين الزى المدنى، وقاموا بتقسيمهم إلى 3 مجموعات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

* 
قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجى القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن حزب الحرية والعدالة ينتظر حتى تهدأ الأمور أمام السفارة الأمريكية، مؤكدا أن هناك جماعات لديها إصرار على الاشتباك مع قوات الأمن وإهدار دماء جديدة.

وأضاف البلتاجى، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "ممكن" الذى يقدمه الإعلامى خيرى رمضان على قناة "سى بى سى" أن من يتواجدون بمحيط السفارة أشكال لا علاقة لهم بالدفاع عن الدين وكثير منهم يسب الدين عند مطالبتهم بالتوقف.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات مرة ثانية فجر اليوم الجمعة، بين المتظاهرين وقوت الأمن بميدان سيمون بليفار القريب من مقر السفارة الأمريكية، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*شهد ميدان التحرير اليوم الجمعة، هدوءا تاماً، وانتظاما فى حركة المرور بمختلف أرجاءه، وذلك فى ظل غياب الاستعدادات لمليونية رفض الاساءه للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن" تقتحم ميدان التحرير وتطارد المتظاهرين بالشوارع الجانبية
 تمكنت قوات الأمن المركزى صباح اليوم الجمعة، من الدخول إلى ميدان التحرير، ومطاردة المتظاهرين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*أحكمت قوات الأمن المركزى صباح اليوم الجمعة، قبضتها على جميع أرجاء ميدان التحرير، حيث فرضت سيطرتها على الميدان، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*6" سيارات فان" تخرج من سفارة أمريكا.. والمتظاهرون يرشقونها بالحجارة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على عشرات المتظاهرين وانتظام نسبى فى حركة المرور 
  ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى صباح اليوم الجمعة، القبض على عدد كبير من المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير وبجوار مسجد عمر مكرم، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*أُصيب العديد من قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين محيط السفارة الأمريكية، بعدة طلقات من الخرطوش  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*عاودت قوات الأمن المركزى صباح اليوم الجمعة، إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع على العشرات من المتظاهرين المحتجين على عرض الفيلم المسىء *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياسر على من إيطاليا: الرئيس يتابع الوضع فى القاهرة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله 
الامن المركزي جاب سواقين بيعرفوا يسوقو اهم 
مش بيدوسوا المتظاهرين 
وكمان الظباط بقي دمهم بارد 
بقت تجيله عبوه المولتوف يستقبلها بصدر رحب
مش ايام ماسبير قابلو المظاهره السلميه بكل عدوانيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*

**





استمر عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية فى إلقاء  الحجارة بكثافة على قوات الأمن المحتشدة لتأمين مقر السفارة، والتى ردت  عليهم بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع.
وردد المتظاهرون "لا إله إلا الله إلا محمد رسول الله"، فيما يشهد ميدان  التحرير حالة من الكر والفر بسبب استمرار الاشتباكات، وسط توافد العشرات  على الميدان للمشاركة فى مليونية رفض الإساءة للرسول.*​*
اليوم السابع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. كر وفر بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية.. وإصابة بعض المتظاهرين بجروح

الجمعة، 14 سبتمبر 2012 - 11:12

*
*



جانب من الاشتباكات​*​*كتب كامل كامل
حاولت قوات الأمن إبعاد المتظاهرين عن محيط السفارة الأمريكية، وإجبارهم على التراجع إلى ميدان التحرير.

وشهد محيط السفارة حالة من الكر والفر، مما أدى إلى إصابة عدد من المتظاهرين بجروح سطحية، وتراجع عدد منهم إلى ميدان التحرير.

























































*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*خبر كوميدي جداً هههههههههههه ليه علاقه بالموضوع علي فكره 
*
**********

*راقصة "التت" تهدد الأمريكان وتصفهم بالرمم..وشوف تعلن عن ايه ؟؟

14 سبتمبر 2012



*​*




غزة - دنيا الوطن
ادانت الراقصة صوفيا أحدى راقصات شارع الهرم, انتاج بعض الأمريكان فيلماً يُسئ للنبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وهددت صوفيا الأمريكان قائله عبر حسابها الشخصي  على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر:’ اي كلب امريكاني او هولندي هيجي عندي  الكازينو هخلي رجاله الكازينو يعملو معاه السليمه’.

وأضافت صوفيا إلى انها راقصة ولكنها صاحبة مبدأ, واصفه الأمريكان ببعض ‘الرمم’, مستنكره ما حدث مع السفير الامريكي فى ليبيا.
*​*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*توقف التراشق بالحجارة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين عند رفع آذان الجمعة

الجمعة، 14 سبتمبر 2012 - 12:02

*
*



أحداث السفارة الأمريكية​*​*كتب هانى عثمان وكامل كامل وعلى حسان ومحمود عثمان
يحاول  المتظاهرون المتواجدون أمام مسجد عمر مكرم تهدئة الأجواء ووقف الاشتباك مع  قوات الأمن، مستخدمين مكبرات الصوت لدعوة المتظاهرين للعودة لميدان  التحرير، لأداء صلاة الجمعة، كما طالبوا قوات الأمن بوقف إطلاق القنابل  المسيلة للدموع، إلا أن بعض المتظاهرين مستمرون فى رشق الأمن بالحجارة.

وعندما رفع أذان صلاة الجمعة بمسجد عمر مكرم توقف الجميع عن التراشق بالحجارة استعدادا للصلاة.






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*مصدر أمني ينفي احتجاز «المارينز» لمتظاهرين داخل السفارة الأمريكية







 Fri, 09/14/2012 - 11:06 


 


نفى مصدر أمني ما أُشيع عن احتجاز قوات مشاة البحرية  الأمريكية، «المارينز»، المتواجدين داخل السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة  لتأمينها، عددا من المتظاهرين داخل مبنى السفارة.
وقال المصدر إن «هناك من يهدفون لتصعيد حدة المواجهة بين  المحتجين على (الفيلم المسيء) للرسول وقوات الأمن، بنشرهم تلك الشائعات»،  حسب قوله.
وأضاف المصدر، الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته: «مروّجو هذه  الشائعات المغرضة يسعون لتأجيج الأحداث بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية»، وأكد أن  «هؤلاء المروّجين يسعون لدفع أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وغيرهم من  المتظاهرين المشاركين في مليونية (لا للإساءة للرسول، الجمعة، لمحاولة  اقتحام السفارة الأمريكية، والاعتداء على قوات الأمن»، حسب قوله.
إلى ذلك، توافد العشرات من المتظاهرين على ميدان التحرير  للمشاركة في مليونية «لا للإساءة للرسول»، التي دعت إليها قوى ثورية  وإسلامية احتجاجًا على «الفيلم المسيء» للنبي محمد، صباح الجمعة، في الوقت  الذي استمرت فيه الصدامات في محيط السفارة الأمريكية بين قوات الأمن  ومتظاهرين.
وحدث تراشق بين متظاهرين شباب في مجموعات من عشرات الأشخاص  بالحجارة وقوات الأمن المكلفة بمنع وصول المتظاهرين إلى مقر البعثة  الدبلوماسية الأمريكية والتي ترد بإلقاء قنابل مسيلة للدموع.
*​*وتناثرت في محيط السفارة الحجارة ومقذوفات أخرى رشقها المتظاهرون، بينما يبدو هيكل متفحم لسيارة شرطة.​*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خبر كوميدي جداً هههههههههههه ليه علاقه بالموضوع علي فكره
> *
> **********
> 
> ...


*

وأضافت صوفيا إلى انها راقصة ولكنها صاحبة مبدأ*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*اختناق ركاب المترو فى التحرير شاهد الاسباب!!* 
​ 
*اختناق ركاب المترو فى التحرير بسبب قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع

                           الجمعة، 14 سبتمبر  2012 - 12:33





قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع بمحيط السفارة


 كتب كامل كامل




تسببت قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع التى تلقيها قوات الأمن على  المتظاهرين   بميدان التحرير باختناق عدد كبير من ركاب مترو محطة "السادات"  بسبب تسرب   الغاز إلى المحطة.

ولجأ الركاب إلى شراء الكمامات لحماية أنفسهم من الغاز المسيل للدموع،    بينما لجأ عدد آخر إلى النزول فى محطة أخرى وتغيير مساره للهروب من    الاختناق.
اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*مولتوف وقنابل مسيلة للدموع بقصر  الدوبارة وراعي الكنيسة: ألقيت بالخطأ وغاضبين لم يتعمدوا التعرض للكنيسة

الجمعة ١٤ سبتمبر ٢٠١٢ - ٣٩: ١٢  م +02:00 CEST 
حجم الخط : 



 



 



 












 راعى كنيسة الدوبارة: بعض القنابل المسيلة  للدموع القيت فى الكنيسة بالخطأ وغاضبين ألقو حجارة على المكتبة
كتب-عماد توماس
قال الدكتور القس "ناجى موريس"، الراعى المساعد بالكنيسة الانجيلية بقصر  الدوبارة، فى تصريحات هاتفية لــ"الأقباط  متحدون"، أن مناوشات حدثت بين  قوات الشرطة والمتظاهرين فى محيط الكنيسة،  وعدد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع القيت  بالخطأ فجر اليوم الجمعة فى محيط  الكنيسة، نتج عنها حالات من ضيق التنفس للموجودين  داخل الكنيسة. مؤكدًا ان  بعض المتظاهرين الغاضبين القوا حجارة على الكنيسة لم تسفر  الا عن خسائر  بسيطة فى مكتبة الكنيسة.

واكد القس "ناجى"، على أن الكنيسة علقت اجتماعاتها اليوم تضامنا مع مشاعر  المسلمين فى أحداث الفيلم المسئ.
وكان عدد من النشطاء قد ارسلو استغاثات عاجلة فجر امس بعد  ان اشتكوا من حصارهم  داخل الكنيسة واتهموا عدد من المتظاهرين بالتقاط   القنابل المسيلة للدموع التى  تلقيها الشرطة، والقاءها على الكنيسة. مما  تسبب فى حالات اختناق بسيطة لعدد من  الموجودين فى الكنيسة وسط غياب أمنى  ملحوظ.

يذكر ان كنيسة قصر الدوبارة الانجيلية، القابعة بالقرب من  السفارة الامريكية،   اقامت اثناء الثورة مستشفى ميدانى لاسعاف المصابين من  المحتجين، وواصلت آداء  رسالتها اثناء التظاهر ضد الفيلم المسئ للاسلام.



الأقباط متحدون
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ماذا فعل لكم رجال الامن اين عقولكم ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*   						تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والشرطة 



*
* 



 تجدد الاشتباكات أمام السفارة الأمريكية ​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمد معوض:  			 	   		منذ 28 دقيقة 14 ثانية  		 
 	تجددت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين أمام السفارة  الأمريكية وقوات الأمن  المركزي عقب الانتهاء من أداء صلاة الجمعة، وذلك  بعد توقف دام قرابة الساعة  لأداء الصلاة.
 	حاول بعض المواطنين تهدئة الأوضاع وإقناع الشباب بالعودة الي ميدان التحرير لمنع سقوط مصابين جدد خلال الاشتباكات مع الشرطة.
	وفرضت قوات الأمن سيطرتها علي محيط السفارة الأمريكية بعد إقامة جدار   خرسانى بمدخل شارع السفارة الامريكية، حيث عاد المتظاهرون مرة أخرى للهجوم   على قوات الأمن والتراشق بالطوب والحجارة بينما رد الأمن من جانبه بإطلاق   مكثف للأعيرة نارية فى الهواء والقنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.
	وتم إغلاق جميع الشوارع المؤدية إلى السفارة الأمريكية بجاردن سيتى أمام   المارة والسيارات، مما اضطر أصحاب السيارات إلى تغيير خط السير ليتجهوا إلى   شارع قصر العينى وتحويله للسير فى الاتجاهين.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*



* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*منسق حركة «لازم حازم»: أطالب المسلمين بإعداد أنفسهم «للجهاد»



*
*




*
*





محيط - سارة ياسين:
وصف جمال صابر منسق حركة «لازم حازم»  أثناء خطبة الجمعة في ميدان التحرير من أساو للرسول «بالخنزير» موضحاً على  قرب بداية مرحلة جديدة من الحروب الصليبية سوف تقام  مع أعدائنا الذين  يقتلون المسلمين في برما وأفغانستان والبسنه وسوريا ويسيئون للرسول «علي  حسب وصفه».

وطالب صابر من المسلمين بإعداد أنفسهم  للجهاد ووجه رسالة للأمريكان و أوباما يقول فيها: "لا نخاف من طيارتكم ولا  أساطيركم التي تحركت لأننا معانا الله عز وجل".

وأضاف أن الشباب الذين جائو للتظاهر  أمام السفارة الأمريكية لهم مطلب طبيعي ويجب أن يتم التعامل مع من جانب  الأمن بحزر شديد ويجب أن يكون هناك فرق بين امن مبارك وامن مرسي.

وطالب منسق حركة «لازم حازم» بالإفراج  عن المعتقلين في هذه الإحداث كما طالب الرئيس مرسي والتيارات السياسية  المختلفة أن تتخذ موقف حازم وآن تترد علي الإساءات للرسول وإلا سيكون تحرك  عشوائي .

وقال أن من قام بإنتاج هذا الفيلم  يريدون إيقاع الفتنة في مصر حتى يقوموا باستعداء أمريكا للدفاع عنهم مؤكدا  علي أن المسلمين لان يتركوا حدوث ذلك.
محيط*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تعليق 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*فيديو عااجل من شارع رمسيس الان امام مسجد الفتح 
*



[YOUTUBE]ATGW2ZVq6xQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*تناقل  اليوم  نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر فقرة كوميدية بين حساب  الإخوان  باللغة الانجليزية والسفارة الأمريكية على الموقع الشهير.
حيث نشر حساب  الإخوان باللغة  الانجليزية تصريح خيرت الشاطر الذي عبر به عن رغبته في  استمرار العلاقات  الجيدة والقوية مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية رغم الفيلم  المسيء للروسل  "ص" حيث قال: "نأمل أن تستمر العلاقات المصرية الامريكية  بمعزل عن احداث  الثلاثاء"، ولم يكتف الاخوان على تويتر بنشر تصريح خيرت  الشاطر فقط بل  ارسل هذا التصريح للسفارة الأمريكية لتأكيد حسن النوايا  وتهدئة الأوضاع  بين الطرفين؟ 






 
الطريف في الأمر  كان رد السفارة  الأمريكية على هذا التصريح والذي كان مزيج من الفكاهة و  السخرية في آن  واحد من تناقد تصريحات الإخوان العربية والانجليزية. 
حيث رد مسئول  حساب السفارة  الأمريكية على تويتر ساخرا فكتب: "شكرا.بالمناسبة، راجعوا  كتاباتكم باللغة  العربية؟ ..نتمنى أن تعرفوا أننا نقرأ بالعربية أيضا* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*متظاهروالتحرير يطالبون بإعدام موريس صادق



الجمعة, 14 سبتمبر 2012 13:05





*
*موريس صادق​*​*
كتبت- شيماء شعبان و سهام يحيي
متظاهرو التحرير يطالبون بإعدام موريس صادق، وطرد السفير  الأمريكي من مصر، ورفض المعونة الأمريكية، وعقب صلاة الجمعة أخذوا في ترديد  هتافات منها "ياللي بتدافع عن إلهام فين غيرتك على الإسلام" "خيبر خيبر يا  يهود جيش محمد سوف يعود" "يا أمريكا الحريات كلك ظلم وانتهاكات".
وعلى الجانب الآخر هناك تواجد نسائي داخل الميدان يحملن  الأعلام السورية، وفي نفس السياق وصل إلى الميدان أحد المصابين قادمًا من  أمام السفارة الأمريكية متأثرًا بجروح في الوجه، وهناك أحاديث عن إصابته  بطلقات خرطوش، وتوجه المصاب إلى عربة الإسعاف المتنقلة إلى ميدان التحرير.
وعلى الجانب الآخر رفض المتظاهرون بالتحرير تواجد المصاب داخل سيارة  الإسعاف بمفرده دون وجود مرافق خوفًا من أن يقوم الأطباء داخل السيارة  بتسليمه إلى ضباط الأمن.




الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام السفارة الأمريكية من شارع القصر العينى

 	 	 		 			 				 					\ 					 					
*​* 					 					2012-09-14 | 0814*​*







 	 	 		 		 		اضغط هنا لنشر الخبر على صفحتك   		 	     	 	توجه العشرات من متظاهرى السفارة الأمريكية الى شارع قصر العينى،   لمحاولة  الدخول لمقر السفارة الأمريكية بجاردن سيتى، من أحد الشوارع   الجانية بشارع  القصر العينى، والقريبة من اعتصام المعلمين أمام مجلس   الوزراء، مما دفع  المعلمين لتشكيل سلاسل بشرية أمام الشوارع المؤدية لمقر   السفارة لمنع  المتظاهرين من الدخول منها. 	 	وشهدت الحركة المرورية بشارع   قصر العينى توقفا ملحوظا، بسبب المشادات  الكلامية بين المدرسين  المعتصمين  ومتظاهرى السفارة الأمريكية، وقام عدد من  المتظاهرين بنقل  متاريس المرور  الحديدية الموجودة بالشارع لاستخدامها  لإعاقة تقدم مدرعات  الشرطة  المتواجدة فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية تجاههم.


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الآلاف يشاركون "الضباط الملتحين" مسيرة إلى عابدين ضد الفيلم المسىء

                           الجمعة، 14 سبتمبر  2012 - 13:54




                            صورة أرشيفية


 كتب كامل كامل ومحمود عثمان وهانى عثمان وعلى حسان


انطلقت مسيرة الضباط الملتحين من ميدان التحرير متجهة نحو  قصر  عابدين استنكاراً للفيلم المسىء للرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم"،  والمطالبة  بعودتهم للعمل مرة أخرى. 

ورفع المشاركون فى المسيرة لافتات كثيرة منها "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول   الله.. فداك أبى وأمى يا رسول الله" و"رئيس الدولة ملتحى.. وزراء الدولة   ملتحون.. لماذا ترفض الداخلية اللحية". 

هتف الضباط الملتحون بمشاركة عدد كبير من أعضاء حزب النور والجبهة السلفية   "إسلامية إسلامية.. لا شرقية ولا غربية" و"الشعب يقول إلا الرسول". 

ودعا المشاركون بالمسيرة الأهالى لمشاركتهم فى المسيرة بإعلان رفضهم الفيلم المسىء للنبى، مرددين "انزل يا مرسى". 
اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*   						متظاهرون يشعلون النيران فى العلم الأمريكى 



*
* 



 صورة ارشيفية​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								  كتب – محمد معوض ومحمود فايد ونهى الطاهر: 			 	   		منذ 8 دقيقة 42 ثانية  		 
 	قام عدد من المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير في جمعة  "لا لإساءة الرسول"  بإشعال النيران في العلم الأمريكى؛ تنديدا بتسجيل  أقباط المهجر الفيلم  المسىء للرسول.
 	وطالب حارقو العلم الجانب الأمريكي باعتذار رسمى ووقف بث الفيلم ومنعه من العرض على مستوى العالم ومحاكمة المتورطين في تسجيله.
	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها: "يا أوباما يا جبان يا اللي بتحكم الخونة   الأمريكان"، و"يا أوباما لم كلابك هنجيب حقنا من اللى جابك"، و"بالروح   بالدم نفديك يا رسول الله".
	في السياق ذاته، تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير بعد وصول عدد   مسيرات من أحياء القاهرة المختلفة؛ للمشاركة في المليونية وذلك في الوقت   الذى تستمر فيه الاشتباكات المتقطعة بين المتظاهرين والأمن في محيط السفارة   وقذف القنابل المسيلة للدموع بعد أن توقفت قرابة ساعة ونصف حتى أداء   المصلين للصلاة.


بوابه الوفد
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*   						المنيرة تستقبل 5 إصابات من التحرير حتى الآن 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								أ ش أ: 			 	   		منذ 6 دقيقة 56 ثانية  		 
 	صرح الدكتور محمود سعيد مدير الاستقبال والطوارئ  بمستشفى المنيرة العام  بأن المستشفى استقبل اليوم خمس حالات من مليونية  رفض الإساءة للرسول "صلى  الله عليه وسلم" بميدان التحرير حتى الآن، من  بينهم إصابة واحدة بطلق نارى  خرطوش وحالته حرجة.
 	وقال سعيد - فى تصريح لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط - إن  المصاب بالطلق  الخرطوش ويدعى "طايع أبو الوفا عبدالرحمن 26 عاما" مصاب  بطلق نارى خرطوش فى  البطن والصدر والذراع الأيمن، وتم عمل الإسعافات  الأولية له وتركيب أنبوبة  صدرية وتم تحويله إلى مستشفى قصر العينى  لاستكمال علاجه.
	وأضاف أن المصاب الثانى الذى استقبلته المستشفى "مجهول الهوية" مصاب بجرح   قطعى بالرأس وكسر بعظام الجمجمة وفي حالة غيبوبة، وتم إجراء الإسعافات   الأولية اللازمة له وتحويله للقصر العينى لجراحات المخ والأعصاب وحالته   حرجة.
	وذكر أن الثلاث حالات الباقية مصابة بكدمات متفرقة بجميع أنحاء الجسم   واختناقات نتيجة استنشاق الغازات المسيلة للدموع، وقامت الفرق الطبية بقسم   الاستقبال والطوارئ بعمل الإسعافات والفحوص اللازمة لها وتقرر خروجهم بعد   أن اطمأنت الفرق الطبية على تحسن حالتهم.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

​



*خطيرر ألف شاب مصري يشكلون حركة "حراس العقيدة" وشاهد بماذا يطالبون* 
​ 

*خطيرر ألف شاب مصري يشكلون حركة "حراس العقيدة" وشاهد بماذا يطالبون

14 سبتمبر 2012



*​*





"حراس العقيدة" اسم حركة إسلامية جديدة نشأت مؤخرا لم يعرف عنها الكثير  إلا أنه ومع اندلاع تظاهرات الغضب حول محيط السفارة الأمريكية مؤخرا تردد  اسمها، وبرز وجودهم للمشاركة في التظاهر لرفض الفيلم المسيء للرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم.
رأت الحركة الوليدة أن دفاعها باستماتة للإساءات التي وجهت للرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وللإسلام هو أولى أولوياتها حيث إنها أسست لذلك الغرض.
"أبو جاسر" مؤسس الحركة ومنسقها قال إن حركة حراس العقيدة هي حركة  متخصصة في الدفاع عن رسول الله واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية محلياً ودولياً  والملاحقة القضائية لكل من يسب الرسول في أي دولة كانت.
وأضاف أبو جاسر "نعمل حاليا على تغيير عقوبة المادة 161 ع فى القانون  المصري من 100 جنيه غرامة لسب الرسول إلى الإعدام، ونعمل أيضا على تغليظها  في كل البلدان العربية لتصل إلى أقصى حد وهو الإعدام، حيث أنها مثلا في  فلسطين لا تزيد عن 20 جنيها وفي تونس لا توجد عقوبة إطلاقا".
وحول نشأة الحركة وهدفها أوضح أبو جاسر أن الحركة نشأت في شهر يوليو  الماضي وعرضت فكرتها على العالم الإسلامي الدكتور جمال عبد الهادي، أستاذ  التاريخ الإسلامي، وحظيت بتأييده وكذلك تأييد علماء أجلاء مثل الدكتور عبد  الله بركات عميد كلية الدعوة بجامعة الأزهر والدكتور عزت الروبي، أستاذ  أصول الفقه في جامعة المدينة وتصب فكرتها الرئيسية في الدفاع عن النبي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته والإسلام بشكل عام في داخل مصر وخارجها".
وتابع أبو جاسر"وصل تعداد المشاركين في الحركة حتى الآن إلى 1000 عضو  ولنا صفحة على فيس بوك ونحن بصدد الإشهار القانوني ولكن بعد تعديل القانون  84 الخاص بالجمعيات الأهلية لأن القانون الحالي يكبل ويقيد أي حركة أو هيئة  اجتماعية وأَضاف".
من أهداف الحركة أيضا الرد على كتابات العلمانيين الذين يسبون أو يسيئون  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتجاوزون في كتاباتهم ضده وضد الإسلام تحت  مزاعم حرية الإبداع والفكر"، كما قال
وكشف أبو جاسر منسق حركة "حراس العقيدة" عن تقديم الحركة طلبا رسميا الى  الرئيس المصري لاسترداد أموال الجوائز التي كرم بها الذين سبوا الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم مثل الدكتور سيد القمني صاحب مؤلفات الإساءة للرسول  وللإسلام مستندين إلى فتاوى رسمية تؤكد خروج القمني عن الإسلام.
وعن الأحداث الراهنة أكد أبو جاسر محمد مصطفى في تصريحاته على رفضه  لواقعة حرق الإنجيل أو تمزيقه حتى لو كان من قبيل أنه محرف ردا على الفيلم  المسيء للرسول".
وقال أبو جاسر"نحن تظاهرنا أمام السفارة الأمريكية وأبلغنا احتجاجنا  سلميا وكان معنا طلبا رسميا للسفيرة الأمريكية نطالب فيه بإقالة الرئيس  الأمريكي أوباما من منصبه بسبب صمته عن اتخاذ أي إجراءات قانونية ضد أصحاب  الفيلم المسيء وهو ما يعد اشتراكا في هذا الجرم ومسيئا للدين الإسلامي ولكن  أن يتم الاعتداء على السفارات ومهاجمتها أو حرق الكتب المقدسة حتى لو كانت  محرفة فإننا نرفض ذلك التصرف انطلاقا من مبدأ وأد الفتنة، لأنه قد نجد  مثلا من يحرق القرآن الكريم من الجانب الآخر".*​*غزة - دنيا الوطن
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هو مصري ولا اسرائيلي 
ولا امريكي 
*************

​



*عـااااجل ومفاجأة من العيار الثقيل صاحب الفيلم المسئ للرسول "مصرى" وشوف هيعمل ايه ؟؟* 
​ 

*عـااااجل ومفاجأة من العيار الثقيل صاحب الفيلم المسئ للرسول "مصرى" وشوف هيعمل ايه ؟؟

14 سبتمبر 2012



*​*




عمان - ايلاف قال رجل  ادعى أنه صاحب فيلم "براءة المسلمين" المسيء للاسلام والذي اثار موجة  احتجاجات عارمة في العالم الاسلامي الجمعة إن لا علاقة للولايات المتحدة  بالفيلم، مضيفا انه "غير نادم" ويفكر ببثه كاملا.

وجاءت تصريحات الرجل في مقابلة أجرتها اذاعة  "راديو سوا" الممولة أميركيا والتي قالت إنه مصري وان مصادر اكدت لها انه  نيكولا باسيلي نيكولا. وقال ان "اميركا لا علاقة لها بالفيلم لا من قريب  ولا من بعيد".

وعبر الرجل للاذاعة عن حزنه لمقتل السفير الاميركي  لدى ليبيا كريس ستيفينز وزملاء له. واعتبر ان "اميركا تعرضت للظلم في هذا  الموضوع (...) اشعر بالحزن على مقتل السفير لكني لست نادما" لبث الفيلم.

واضاف ان "الفيلم ملكي انا وطوله حوالى ساعتين وكل  ما وضعته على الانترنت 14 دقيقة فقط وافكر حاليا في وضعه كاملا ولم يحرفه  احد"، مشيرا الى انه لم يتوقع ان يثير الفيلم كل ردود الفعل القوية هذه.

ودعا المسلمين الى "مشاهدة الفيلم كاملا قبل ان  يصدروا احكامكم"، مضيفا "قرأت القرآن وقرات بالاضافة الى ذلك اكثر من ثلاثة  آلاف كتاب اسلامي ومنها اخذت كل ما جاء في الفيلم". ولم يفصح الرجل عن  هويته الحقيقة الا ان الاذاعة اكدت انه "منتج الفيلم ومخرجه ايضا".

واندلعت تظاهرات على مدى ثلاثة ايام امام السفارات  والبعثات الدبلوماسية الاميركية في مصر وليبيا واليمن واماكن اخرى احتجاجا  على فيلم "براءة الاسلام"، الذي تم انتاجه في الولايات المتحدة، بسبب  اساءته للاسلام.

وكان الغموض يلف هوية مخرج الفيلم بعدما عرف عن  نفسه اولا باسم سام باسيل وبانه اميركي اسرائيلي تلقى دعما ماليا من يهود،  حسب تقارير صحافية. لكن تقارير اعلامية اميركية اشارت لاحقا الى ان المخرج  قبطي من كاليفورنيا محكوم عليه بجرائم مالية ويقيم خارج لوس انجليس وان اسم  سام باسيل ليس حقيقيا.

وقتل اربعة متظاهرين واصيب 34 بجروح في العاصمة  اليمنية لدى تفريق الشرطة تظاهرة حاولت الوصول الى السفارة الاميركية. كما  وقعت مواجهات امام السفارة الاميركية في القاهرة بين متظاهرين والشرطة التي  استخدمت الغازات المسيلة للدموع.

وقتل السفير الاميركي في ليبيا وثلاثة اميركيين  اخرين عندما شن متطرفون مدججون بالسلاح هجوما استمر اربع ساعات على  القنصلية الاميركية في مدينة بنغازي شرق ليبيا في وقت متأخر الثلاثاء.
*​*




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*السفيرة الأمريكية تستغيث بالسلطات المصرية لحماية منازل الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين بالقاهرة


*​*




​**





كتب - صلاح القطان
طالبت السفارة الأمريكية من المسئولين  في القاهرة وضع منزل السفيرة والدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين العاملين فيها تحت  حراسة مشددة ،وأمرت موظفيها الأمريكان بعدم مغادرة منازلهم والبقاء فيها  إلي حين أشعار آخر ،وذلك عقب مصرع السفير الأمريكي في طرابلس الغرب،  واقتحام عناصر غاضبة سفارة القاهرة وإنزال العلم الأمريكي ورفع علم القاعدة  عليها- وفق مفهوم الدبلوماسيين للعلم الذي تم رفعه - ،وأستمرر محاصرة  الجماهير للسفارة.

وعلمت شبكة الإعلام العربية محيط أن  وزير الداخلية هاتف السفيرة الأمريكية وطمأنها علي سلامة المصالح الأمريكية  بمصر وان وحدات من أجهزة أمنية تراقب منازل الدبلوماسيين الأمريكان وكل من  لهم علاقة بالأزمة الأخيرة التي أعقبت الفيلم المسيء موضحاً لها أن  القاهرة تلتزم بالمواثيق الدولية وتحمي السفارات والهيئات الدبلوماسية  المتواجدة علي أراضيها.

ووفق معلومات تلقتها شبكة الإعلام  العربية «محيط» وتأكدت منها علي ارض الواقع فلقد انتشرت وحدات أمنية وأكمنة  حول المنازل والشوارع التي يقيم فيها هؤلاء الدبلوماسيين، وتم توقيف  العشرات من الأفراد المشتبه فيهم وإخضاعهم للتحقيق خشية قيامها بأي عمليات  تستهدف السفير أو طاقم سفارته، كما علمت "محيط " أن عناصر أمنية اتصلت  برموز سياسية وإسلامية وحذرتها بان اقتحام السفارات ومنازل الدبلوماسية  واستخدام العنف خط احمر لا يمكن السماح به وسيتم التعامل بشكل قانوني مع كل  من يعتدي علي البعثات الأجنبية.


محيط

*****************
نتيجه الاستغاثه دي هتبقي كارثه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين والشرطة أمام السفارة الأمريكية

كتب : مصطفى محمدمنذ 7 دقائق 






*
*الاشتباكات أمام السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة (صورة أرشيفية)*​* 
بدأت منذ قليل اشتباكات بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين أمام السفارة الأمريكية وبين ضباط وأفراد الشرطة المتمركزين أمامها. 
يذكر أنه يوجد حاجز أسمنتي أمام السفارة يفصل بين المتظاهرين وبين الشرطة.* ​


----------



## grges monir (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مال السفارة الامريكية بالموضوع من اساسة
مجرد تساؤل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*خطيب الأزهر: حب الرسول فريضة.. وعلى الأمة الاستعداد لمنازلة المجرمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يعتلون السور الأسمنتى الأمنى المحيط بالسفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*نيويورك تايمز»: أوباما حثَّ مرسي على إدانة هجمات السفارة بشكل «علني وقوي»

ملكة بدر 




Fri, 14/09/2012 - 14:30 












 المصري اليوم 













قالت صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» الأمريكية إن  «القيادة  المصرية سارعت بإصلاح ما ألمَّ بالتحالف المصري مع واشنطن،  واعترفت ضمنيا  بأن مصر أخطأت في رد فعلها على الهجوم على السفارة  الأمريكية لتسكين الرأي  العام المحلي المُعادي لأمريكا دون تقديم إدانة  قوية لأعمال العنف»، وذلك  بعد مكالمة هاتفية «حادّة» من الرئيس الأمريكي  باراك أوباما، بحسب الصحيفة.
وأضافت أن الهجوم الذي تعرضت له السفارة الأمريكية بسبب  الغضب  من فيلم يسيء للرسول محمد -صلي الله عليه وسلم- وضع الرئيس محمد  مرسي  والإخوان المسلمين «بين شقي الرَّحى»، فهم بين الحاجة للوقوف إلى  جانب  واشنطن ضد المهاجمين، ومن ناحية أخرى، ضرورة تلبية مطالب كثير من  المصريين  بمعاداة واشنطن والدفاع عن الإسلام.
وكشفت أن المكالمة التي استمرت حوالي 20 دقيقة في وقت  متأخر  من مساء الخميس، تضمنت تحذير أوباما لمرسي بشأن خطورة ما يحدث على  العلاقات  الثنائية إذا فشلت السلطات المصرية في حماية الدبلوماسيين  الأمريكيين، ولم  تقف بشكل حازم ضد الهجمات المعادية لأمريكا.
وأوضحت أن اتساع الفجوة بين الولايات المتحدة ومصر يأتي في   وقت حرج بالنسبة لحلفاء قدامى، فبالنسبة لإدارة أوباما، يعتبر ما يحدث   اختبارا له بشأن مدى نجاح جهوده في فرض نفوذ الولايات المتحدة على مصر عقب   الثورة، التي أطاحت بالرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، والوقوف على أرضية مشتركة   مع القيادة الإسلامية الجديدة لمصر التي تعتبر مركزًا حيويًا بالنسبة   للسياسة الأمريكية في الشرق الأوسط، أما بالنسبة للرئيس المصري الجديد، فقد   تحولت الأزمة سريعًا إلى اختبار مبكر على قدرة الإخوان المسلمين على   موازنة الضغوط السياسية في الداخل مع الالتزامات الدولية على خلفيتهم   الدينية المحافظة.
ونقلت عن جهاد الحداد، المتحدث باسم الجماعة، قوله إن  الإخوان  «يتحملون الضغط من كلا الجانبين»، موضحة أن الجماعة ردت متأخرًا  بخطاب  رئاسي تليفزيوني، ورسالة من مهندسها الأشهر إلى «نيويورك تايمز»،  بالإضافة  إلى عدد من الرسائل الإلكترونية المتعاطفة الساعية لتهدئة  المسؤولين  الأمريكيين.
وقالت «نيويورك تايمز» إن الرئيس مرسي، المكبل بالضغوط   والصراعات، استمر على صمته المريب حتى بعدما اخترق المحتجون جدران السفارة   الأمريكية في القاهرة، على العكس من رد الفعل الليبي الذي هرع إلى إدانة  ما  حدث للقنصلية بشكل قوي.
وكشفت أن أوباما جمع عددًا من قيادات القوات الجوية   والبنتاجون أثناء محادثته لمرسي، ولم يكن الرئيس الأمريكي سعيدًا، وبدأ   المكالمة الساعة 11 مساءً بمرسي، الذي سارع بدوره بتقديم تعازيه لأوباما،   بسبب مقتل الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين في ليبيا.
وأضافت أن أوباما لم يتصل لتلقي التعازي، وإنما للتأكيد  على  أن واشنطن تريد استمرار بناء علاقة مع الحكومة المصرية، كما كانت  ملتزمة  بدعم التغيير في مصر، كما أنه أوضح مدى أهمية أن تعمل الحكومة  المصرية مع  الأمريكية للحد من التوترات الراهنة، والتعاون بشكل عملي على  الجانبين،  حسبما قال مسؤول رفيع بالإدارة الأمريكية.
وقالت إن مرسي أثار قضية الفيلم المسيء للرسول، المنتج في   أمريكا، باعتباره السبب في إشعال الاحتجاجات العنيفة، ورد أوباما بأنه  يفهم  الغضب الذي يشعر به المسلمون، إلا أنه أضاف أن ذلك لا يبرر الهجمات  على  السفارة، وحث أوباما مرسي على إدانة الهجمات بشكل علني وقوي.






المصري اليوم
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*                           فيديو..رضيع  يُصاب  بإختناق فى التحرير 



*
* 



​ *​* 
                                                                    كتب - محمود فايد:                             منذ 2 ساعة 50 دقيقة           
     رصدت "بوابة الوفد" اليوم حالة اختناق طفل لا  يتعدى عمره العامين جراء  الغاز المسيل للدموع على خلفية الاشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى  محيط السفارة الأمريكية وميدان التحرير.
     كان الطفل مع أهله فى زيارة لميدان التحرير من أجل  المشاركة فى مليونية  نصرة الرسول, وعقب إصابته بحالة اختناق تم نقله على  الفور بسيارة تاكسى من  أجل إبعاده عن الأحداث بالميدان.
     شاهد الفيديو:

*[YOUTUBE]Q1ueHI8pRrI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

* 
*​* إقتحام معسكر قوات حفظ السلام في سيناء وإشعال النيران بأحد أبراج الحراسة ورفع راية “الجهاد الاسلامي”






 



14-09-2012 - 6:23 PM​



​
 




 



​قام   عشرات من المحتجين بمنطقة شمال سيناء بالقرب من مقر قوات حفظ السلام   الدولية من اقتحام مقر المعسكر وقاموا باشعال النيران بأحد أبراج الحراسة   فيما رفعوا اعلام الجهاد الاسلامي علي أطراف المعسكر .​
وقامت قوات حفظ السلام من جانبها باطلاق النيران علي المحتجين مما أدى الي   اصابة أحد المواطنين . ويقوم حاليا المحتجين بمحاولة اقتحام المعسكر من   جديد رداً علي اصابة احدهم .​
جاء ذلك علي خلفية المظاهرات المنددة بالفيلم المسئ للرسول محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم​

وكالة انباء​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

* اقرأ غدًا فى الوفد  

   						الإخوان يتخلون عن "نُصرة الرسول"  




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								بوابة الوفد: 			 	   		منذ 21 دقيقة 20 ثانية  		 
 	تنشر "جريدة الوفد" فى عددها الصادر غدًا السبت عددًا من الموضوعات المهمة، بكافة المجالات، ومن أبرزها..
 	الإخوان يتخلون عن مليونية نصرة رسول الله   
	المظاهرات تجتاح العالم الإسلامى احتجاجا على الفيلم المسىء   
	إصابة 36 ضابطًا ومجندًا والقبض على 45متهمًا فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية 
	الغضب فى المحافظات... المصريون يحتشدون فى الميادين لرفض الإساءة للرسول  
	مخطط صهيونى لتدمير الاقتصاد المصرى 
	أول يوم دراسى ..إضراب أباطرة النظام السابق 
	سرقوا النيل عينى عينك              
	النداهة.. جريمة تتكرر والفاعل مجهول 
	أبطال الفيلم المسىء يتنصلون منه
	الأهلى والزمالك يؤجلان إعلان تشكيل القمة الأفريقية

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*عاجل  وفاة أول متظاهر في أحداث السفارة الأمريكية فى مصر
2012-09-14 18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




48 





   [COLOR=black ! important]    	القاهرة - مصراوي :  	تسلمت مشرحة زينهم ظهر الجمعة جثة أول متوفى فى  أحداث اشتباكات السفارة  الأمريكية بين الأمن والمتظاهرين .  	وحسب وكالة  الأنباء ''أونا'' استقبلت المشرحة فى تمام الساعة الثانية  ظهرًا جثة  المتوفى الذى حضر برفقة عدد كبير من الأهالى المقربين إليه فى ظل  حضور عدد  من سيارات الشرطة الذين رافقوه وتسلم الجثمان الدكتور  ''محمد  نبيل'' أحد  أطباء التشريح فى مصلحة الطب الشرعى.  	وتم استقباله وإدخاله إلى مصلحة  الطب الشرعى بعد التأكد من الأوراق التى  قدمها الأهالى من نيابة قصر النيل  والتى تحمل تصريح استقبال المتوفى فقط  دون إستخراج تصاريح للتشريح .  	 وأوضح أحد العاملين فى المشرحة أن المتوفى فى العشرين من عمره توفى نتيجة   إصابته بطلقات الخرطوش أثناء الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين موضحًا أنه   لن يتم تشريح الجثة عقب استخراج الإذن بالتشريح قائلاً : إن أى جثة لا  تدخل  ولا تفرج من المشرحة إلا بأوراق خاصة بها ضمناناً لحقوق التوفى  وأهله'




 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

* عاجل اصابة 48 ضابط الان امام السفارة الأمريكية 

14 سبتمبر 2012

  قسم: اخبار عامة  *
* 0  0 
 

  New*​* 






القاهرة - أ ش أ 
صرح مصدر أمني مسؤول بوزارة  الداخلية، أن عدد الإصابات بين الضباط  والمجندين في الاشتباكات التي تشهدها  المنطقة المحيطة، بمقر السفارة  الأمريكية، بلغت حتى الآن 48 إصابة؛ من  بينهم ضابط ومجندان بطلقات خرطوش  في العين وأنحاء متفرقة بالجسم. 
ورصدت الداخلية، في بيان صادر عنها  اليوم الجمعة، قيام البعض بإطلاق  شائعات عن احتجاز متظاهرين داخل السفارة  الأمريكية على غير الحقيقة؛  لتأجيج المشاعر، في وقت تعمل أجهزة المعلومات  والبحث الجنائي على تكثيف  جهودها؛ لتحديد هوية المحرضين لعناصر الشغب  وملاحقتهم. 
وأضاف البيان، أن قوات الشرطة  ضبطت  94 متهمًا من مرتكبي الأحداث، وتم  عرضهم على النيابة العامة التي باشرت  تحقيقاتها، وقررت حبس 30 منهم، أربعة  أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، بينما تواصل  تحقيقاتها مع الآخرين. 
الشروق ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*كاهن كنيسة العذراء بالدقى يشارك بوقفة ضد الفيلم المسىء بمصطفى محمود



  

كتبت هند مختار - اليوم السابع 

عبر كاهن كنيسة العذراء مريم بالدقى عن استيائه  وغضبه  من الفيلم  المسىء للرسول، وأعلن تضامنه مع الوقفة التى نظمها المئات  من  المسلمين  أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود، كما جاء الكاهن بصحبة أحد شيوخ مساجد   الدقى،  رافعين لافتات كتب عليها "شعب كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالدقى يستنكر    الإساءة للإسلام، الشعب المسيحى مصرى يستنكر الإساءة للإسلام".

وأكد  الكاهن، خلال تواجده بالوقفة، أن الفيلم المسىء للرسول لا يعبر عن    المسيحيين وإنما هو فعل ناتج عن فئة قليلة لا تمت للمسيحيين والكنيسة بشىء،    وأن حضوره ليس مجاملة لأحد، ولكنه واجب وطنى تجاه المسلمين، كإخوة    للمسيحيين فى وطن واحد.* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اهو باعكم يا فالحين
**************

*"بكار" يتبرأ من متظاهرى "السفارة".. ويؤكد: يريدون زعزعة الاستقرار

  الجمعة، 14 سبتمبر  2012 - 18:03






                             نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور السلفى 
كتبت رحاب عبداللاه




 
أوضح نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور السلفى، أن  أغلب  المشتبكين مع الأمن منذ أول أمس وحتى اليوم أمام السفارة الأمريكية  لا  علاقة لهم بالاحتجاج على الفيلم المسىء للنبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  بل  هم فقط يريدون زعزعة الاستقرار وإثارة للقلاقل.

وأشار بكار فى تغريدات له عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" أن   المشتبكون مع الأمن لم يكونوا فى حاجة إلى دعوة للتظاهر كى يحرقوا سيارات   الأمن ويشتبكوا مع أفراده؛ هذا عهدهم فى كل مناسبة، مشيرا إلى أنه فى كل   تظاهرة حدثت من بعد الثورة وإلى الآن كانت أعداد من المخربين الفوضويين   تنضم إليها مثل التظاهر أمام السفارة السعودية على سبيل المثال.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*غنيم: ما يحدث الأن فى كل الدول العربية أكبر عرض للفيلم المسىء للرسول 

*​*9/14/2012   6:39 PM​*​*




*​*  	قال الناشط السياسى وائل غنيم، أن ما يحدث فى جميع الدول العربية من  أحداث  شغب وعنف وحرق للسفارات الأجنبية هو أكبر عرض للفيلم المسىء للإسلام   وللرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 	واكد غنيم عبر حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى  "تويتر": "يجرى  الآن عرض فيلم مسىء للإسلام وللرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  على مختلف قنوات  الأخبار الأجنبية، ويتم تصويره على الهواء مباشرة من  شوارع العواصم  العربية".

 	وأضاف غنيم ساخرا من الأحداث "من المتطرف موريس صادق إلى  مقتحمى السفارات  وقتلة الدبلوماسيين: نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا  فمجهداتكم هى خير مروج  لحملات الكراهية، التى أقودها على الإسلام  والمسلمين".

  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

المحلاوى:اقتلوا أقباط المهجر ولكم الأجر والثواب

الجمعة  14 سبتمبر 2012    4:54:33 م




  الاسكندرية نسرين عبد الرحيم : 

حاله من الغضب الشديد أجتاحت خطيب الجمعه بالقائد أبراهيم للشيخ احمد المحلاوى بسبب الفيلم المسىء للرسول الله  

جعلته يفتى باهدار دماء اقباط المهجر الذين شاركوا فى إنتاج الفيلم المسيء   للرسول ، حيث دعا المسلمين وقال :" من يري أحدهم من المسلمين فليقتله وله   الأجر والثواب عند الله " . 

وانتقد  المحلاوى موقف الحكومه مشيرا" إنه يجب على الحكومات الإسلامية التى جاءت بعد الثورة إن تتخذ مواقفاً اكثر قوة وصرامه. 

ودعا لمقاطعة كل المنتجات الغربية ، مطالباً من الرئيس محمد مرسي رفض المعونة الامريكية . 

وقد شهدت ساحة القائد أبراهيم تجمع الآلاف من المتظاهرين ،استعداداً   للإنطلاق فى مسيرة لم يحددوا وجهتها حتى الآن ، فى الوقت الذى عقدت فيه   الجماعة الإسلامية مؤتمراً صحفياً حضره طارق الزمر القيادى بالجماعة 







البشاير

***************
الا هو مش ده تحريض وارهاب وازدراء اديان 
ولا الادويه اللي باخدها مأثره عليا ؟
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*قالت وكالة رويترز، إن مصدرا أمنيا أكد أن متظاهرا قتل بالرصاص، خلال مظاهرات الاحتجاج على الفيلم المسىء قرب السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رويترز: جوجل ترفض طلب البيت الأبيض بسحب مقطع الفيلم المسىء للنبى 
  رفضت شركة جوجل طلباً من البيت الأبيض أمس الجمعة، لإعادة النظر فى قرارها بالإبقاء على مقطع من فيلم مسىء للنبى محمد  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأمن يخلى الكورنيش وتراجع المتظاهرين إلى قصر النيل 
 تمكن رجال الداخلية من إخلاء كورنيش النيل المؤدى للسفارة الأمريكية من المتظاهرين، وذلك بعد تقدم عدد كبير من القوات وأربع مدرعات أطلقت قنابل المسيلة للدموع بكثافة شديدة على المتظاهرين مما أدى إلى تقهقرهم وتراجعهم إلى كوبرى قصر النيل. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*شهد كوبرى قصر النيل فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم السبت، حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين المحتجين على عرض الفيلم المسىء للرسول الكريم، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن تحشد أعدادا كبيرة للهجوم على المتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل
   حشدت قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية أعدادا كبيرة من القوات، حيث تواجدت أكثر من 60 عربة أمن مركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*حاصرت المئات من قوات الأمن المركزى تحت إشراف عدد كبير من قيادات مديرية أمن القاهرة فجر اليوم السبت، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*غادر عدد كبير من المتظاهرين المحتجين على الفيلم المسىء فجر اليوم السبت، من أعلى كوبرى النيل، خوفاً من القبض عليهم من قبل قوات الأمن، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*"المتظاهرون" يفرون إلى ميدان التحرير عقب هجمة عنيفة من قوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*انسحبت المئات من أفراد الأمن المركزى صباح اليوم السبت، من ميدان التحرير والشوارع الجانبية بشكل كامل، حيث عادت مره أخرى إلى محيط السفارة الأمريكية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الخارجية الأمريكية" تطلب لقاء بعثة الأزهر حول تداعيات الفيلم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*ألقت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية القبض على أكثر من 40 متظاهرا من المنتشرين بميدان التحرير والشوارع المؤدية للسفارة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*أمريكا: صانع الفيلم المسىء للرسول سُجن عاماً من قبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يشعلون النار فى سيارة أمن ويستولون على كارنيهات شرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن أعداد المصابين بين صفوف قوات الأمن جراء الاشتباكات الدائرة بينهم وبين المتظاهرين فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية بوسط القاهرة، ارتفع إلى 99 مصابًا من بينهم 7 إصابات بطلقات خرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية يصل التحرير.. والأمن يخلى الميدان من المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية يتفقد التحرير.. ويؤكد سيطرة الأمن على الميدان*


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لا  يفهم الشباب المصرى الجاهل حاليا
معنى التظاهر السلمى
لا يفهم غير الفوضى والهمجية


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية": ضبط 220 متهمًا بإثارة الشغب فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

* تواصل قوات الأمن وشرطة المرافق تطهير الميدان، وسط حالة من الهدوء الحذر تسيطر على ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم، السبت، ووجود عدد من أفراد الأمن المركزى بعد توقف الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية، حيث تتواجد 8 سيارات أمن مركزى ومدرعة و12 سيارة إسعاف بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مدير شرطة المرافق: "الداخلية" لن تسمح بعودة الباعة الجائلين للتحرير
 قال اللواء إسماعيل عز الدين مدير شرطة مرافق القاهرة، إن وزارة الداخلية لن تسمح بعودة الباعة الجائلين إلى ميدان التحرير ومحيط الجامعة الأمريكية مرة أخرى.  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*نيابة قصر النيل: حصيلة اشتباكات السفارة الأمريكية قتيلان حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*يسرى حماد للمتظاهرين: مصر ستصلح كل ما أفسدتموه من خزانتها الخاوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مفاجأة.. تورط أبكم فى حرق سيارتين بأحداث السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*كشف اللواء إسماعيل عز الدين مدير شرطة مرافق القاهرة إن عناصر من القوات الخاصة والأمن المركزى مرتدين زى مدنى ساعدوا على تنفيذ خطة وزارة الداخلية لفض تظاهرات السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبس 42 متهماًَ وإخلاء سبيل 3 فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية
 أمرت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية بحبس 42 متهماً، ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض عليهم أمس، فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى وقعت فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية بجانب كوبرى قصر النيل، 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*الشرطة تعزز وجودها بالتحرير وتلقى القبض على عدد من مثيرى الشغب
 تواصل قوات الشرطة والأمن المركزى تواجدها بميدان التحرير عقب انتهاء اشتباكات السفارة الأمريكية، من أجل تأمين الميدان وتطهيره من مثيرى الشغب والخارجين عن القانون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*طلبت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، اليوم السبت، من جهاز الأمن الوطنى بإجراء التحريات حول اتهام 10 من أقباط المهجر بالسعى لتقسيم مصر وإنتاج فيلم يسيئ للرسول  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*قنديل لـBBC: متظاهرون تلقوا أموالاً للاحتجاج أمام السفارة الأمريكية
 كشف الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، النقاب عن وجود معلومات مؤكدة بأن أعدادا من المتظاهرين تلقوا أموالا للاحتجاج أمام السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشادة كلامية بين عشرات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بـ"التحرير"
   نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عشرات المتظاهرين وعدد من أفراد الأمن بعد أن بادرت سيدة عجوز بالهتاف ضد وزارة الداخلية وضد الرئيس محمد مرسى، قائلة "يسقط يسقط مرسى" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*قررت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة استئناف العمل بالقطاع القنصلى غداً الأحد، بعد تعليق العمل به منذ الأربعاء الماضى، فى أعقاب المظاهرات الاحتجاجية التى شهدتها المنطقة المحيطة بالسفارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*هشام قنديل يصل إلى ميدان التحرير وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة 
  وصل إلى ميدان التحرير الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء منذ قليل، وذلك لتفقد الميدان بعد الاشتباكات التى شهدها الميدان فى أعقاب أحداث السفارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى: البعض يشعلون الفتنة المضادة بإهانتهم رموز المسيحية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*طالب الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، القيادات الأمنية المنتشرة بميدان التحرير، بضبط النفس، خلال تعاملهم مع المتظاهرين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*قنديل  يغادر التحرير.. والمتظاهرون يطالبونه بالإفراج عن زملائهم
 غادر الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ميدان التحرير بعد زيارة قصيرة مساء اليوم، تفقد خلالها الوضع الأمنى بالميدان، والتق عدداً من القيادات الأمنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*هنية: الفيلم المسىء تحالف أمريكى صهيونى صليبى ضد الإسلام 
 أكد إسماعيل هنية رئيس حكومة حماس بغزة، أن نشر الفيلم المسىء جاء نتيجة لتحالف بين القوى الأمريكية الصهيونية الصليبية التى تريد الإساءة للإسلام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*هتافات ضد الداخلية.. ومسيرة بمحمد محمود بعد زيارة قنديل لـ"التحرير"
 خرج العشرات من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، فى مسيرة إلى شارع محمد محمود، فور مغادرة الدكتور هشام قنديل، لميدان التحرير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

* زار مساء اليوم السبت، اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية، الضباط والأفراد والمجندين المصابين خلال أحداث السفارة الأمريكية، والمظاهرات التى تندد بالفيلم المسىء للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*طالبت الحكومة الموازية لحزب الوفد، برئاسة د. صديق عفيفى، الإدارة الأمريكية بإدانة الفيلم المسىء للرسول وصناعه، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد من صنعوه،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*العريان: "البيت الأبيض" أشاد بدورنا فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الصحفيين المستقلة" تطالب بالإفراج عن صحفى احتجز بأحداث السفارة 
 طالبت نقابة الصحفيين المصريين المستقلة بالإفراج الفورى عن الزميل محمد إسماعيل محمد الصحفى بجريدة الوادى، والذى اعتقلته الشرطة مساء الأربعاء .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*قنديل: 400 متظاهر أمام السفارة تلقوا أموالاً لنشر الفوضى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى لـ "أديب": هناك تسجيلات لأحداث السفارة ستكشف المدبرين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات الأمن فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، بعدة حملات لتطهير ميدان التحرير من البلطجية والباعة الجائلين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

* 
 الرئاسة تنفى تدخل "المارينز" لحماية السفارة الأمريكية
نفى ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمى باسم الرئاسة، تدخل المارينز فى حماية السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة قائلا، "مستحيل أن يتم ذلك فى مصر، خاصة بعد الثورة، إذا كان لم يحدث قبل الثورة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتحاد شباب الثورة: نرفض وصف رئيس الوزراء للمتظاهرين بـ"المأجورين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*قرر قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنح قصر النيل، اليوم الأحد، إخلاء سبيل 20 متهما فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية بكفالة 200 جنيه لكل منهم، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*نيابة مدينة نصر تأمر بحبس 70 متهماً فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*قرر وزير الخارجية الكندى جون بيرد إغلاق سفارات بلاده اليوم الأحد، فى مصر وليبيا والسودان، لأسباب أمنية، كما أعلن عضو فى مكتبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبس 40 متهما فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية والإجمالى يصل لـ 110 متهمين
  أمرت نيابة قصر النيل برئاسة المستشار محمد عبد الشافى بحبس 40 متهما فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق وإخلاء سبيل 4 آخرين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبس 56 متهماً فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية
 قرر المستشار حسام الدين إبراهيم، رئيس نيابة الزاوية، حبس 56 متهماً 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، وإخلاء سبيل اثنين لصغر سنهما واثنين آخرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*إلغاء حجوزات من إيطاليا وألمانيا وإنجلترا بسبب تداعيات أحداث السفارة الأمريكية
 أكد أحمد بلبع رئيس لجنة السياحة بجمعية رجال الأعمال المصريين وجود إلغاءات فى الحجوزات السياحية من العديد من الأسواق الرئيسية المصدرة للسياحة مثل أسواق إيطاليا وألمانيا وإنجلترا، بسبب تداعيات أحداث السفارة الأمريكية، مشدداً أن هذه التداعيات سوف تؤثر بالسلب على الحركة السياحية المتوقعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*قرر قاضى المعارضات اليوم الاثنين، بمحكمة جنح قصر النيل إخلاء سبيل 64 فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية بعدما وجهت لهم النيابة تهمة إتلاف الممتلكات العامة والخاصة*


----------



## هالة الحب (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن اعرف الفرق بين متظاهرى السفاره ومحمد محمود وليه الفرق فى المعامله الاعلاميه.
الفرق ان المجلس العسكرى كان يحكم اثناء احداث محمد محمود ولكن الان محمد مرسى


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*غادر مطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم الأربعاء، وفد أمنى أمريكى القاهرة إلى فرنسا بعد زيارة لمصر، استغرقت عدة أيام تفقد خلالها الإجراءات الأمنية الخاصة بتوفير الحماية والأمن لمقر السفارة الأمريكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*قرر المستشار محمد ثروث قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنح عابدين اليوم الثلاثاء، إخلاء سبيل 134 من المتهمين فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية *


----------

